# Antrim Rainbow Trout



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry for putting up so many threads but I was wondering if anyone knows how to make those big lazy Antrim rainbows bite in the summer. If I have to wait until they stock the lake, Is there somewhere else I can go while I wait?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

You can head over to the Mad River for some brown trout.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I fished the mad river recently at the stretch below rt 55 and caught one small bow and a decent brown but I have also logged 20 hours there anyone know of another stretch I can try? any help would be great


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Mad River is a bit far but i've been wanting to go there for a weekend.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Clear Creek and Clear Fork are your other two options, but they're not as productive as the Mad...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

sounds good! Do you also know where I can get lots of smallies?


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

Do the bows survive the summer at Antrim? I assumed the water temps got to warm for them.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

ohflyfisher614 said:


> Do the bows survive the summer at Antrim? I assumed the water temps got to warm for them.


Theres bows there!?


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

MuskieBoy said:


> Theres bows there!?


my bad... I've never heard people call them that


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

I've seen them right in front of the pier. They look like they are at least 5 pounds. The bad part is that they don't bite anything you throw, But then again, I was fishing there in mid day.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

Try copper plated Michigan stinger lite spoons with pink on it. another good spoon for rainbows in still water is a hammered copper plated scorpion named confusion.
They work for me. Have caught over 30 rainbows the last 3 weeks.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

I think I'l give it a try because I do have a stinger spoon with chartreuse and orange in it. The trout at Antrim don't act like real trout lol.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't Tell said:


> Try copper plated Michigan stinger lite spoons with pink on it. another good spoon for rainbows in still water is a hammered copper plated scorpion named confusion.
> They work for me. Have caught over 30 rainbows the last 3 weeks.


At Antrim?

There are trout that survive the summer in Antrim, but few and far between , last July I was jogging there and I saw a kid pull up a big golden trout on a worm. Antrim is a real tough place to fish b/c of the water clarity. The bass in there are monsters though, they get fat from eating the trout.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't fished at Antrim in over ten years. I'd like to launch a six-inch Senko toward the middle and see what happens...


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've seen a few nice bass cruising by the pier but never any trout. I'm guessing they probably stay deep where the waters cooler. I do agree it's tough fishing with the water clarity and the swimming dogs. I've actually never caught anything there but have never fished for more than a few minutes after running on the trail. Maybe someone can talk 1rod into doing a video there and if he has some success I may put in more effort there .


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Have you ever been there the day they stock that thing? It's a mad house, elbow to elbow people all catching their limit. I would be suprized if there were any trout left nearly 5 months later. I don't know the water temp there but I doubt it stays under 73 degs all summer and a rainbow can't tolerate temps over 75 deg for more than a couple hours (acording to the interweb). If there really are trout left, fish a dawn or dusk.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Those pier bass never bite lol. My plan for next time is to experiment ALOT. I'l try everything from swim jigs to flukes to cranks. While i'm there i'l also bring a couple hair rigs and some corn to try for some nice carp. Who knows? I might land a trout as well if i'm lucky.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

In the middle sometimes you see MONSTERS surfacing. My best bet is a big old channel cat or maybe a carp but it's a mystery...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

The easiest way to catch those bass is a small live bluegill under a bobber, that's the only thing I have ever really seen work.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I've fished antrim a few times...never caught anything. I run there and never see anyone catching fish (Except for right after a stocking). Place is one big tease.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

You mean "Antrim" right? Also it's only bad if you are doing something wrong. It takes alot of patience at Antrim and some days you can go without any bites.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

MuskieBoy said:


> You mean "Antrim" right? Also it's only bad if you are doing something wrong. It takes alot of patience at Antrim and some days you can go without any bites.


yes...thanks. corrected.

as for doing something wrong. i'm 99% sure that's correct.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

What were you fishing for/with?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried nightcrawlers on the bottom, nighcrawlers on the top with a bobber. I tried roostertails, joe's fly, red devil, a jitterbug, and a few other spinners.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

It seems like that selection would be perfect for trout but I'd either fish for carp with corn or bass with senkos.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

MuskieBoy said:


> It seems like that selection would be perfect for trout but I'd either fish for carp with corn or bass with senkos.


I'd like to catch anything, really. I'm just getting back in to fishing since my younger years in PA. I haven't fished antrim in quite some time but since I've been unsuccessful there and with soooo many other spots to try...I haven't tried again.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm pretty young but I know quite alot about where to go if you need some ideas. I know some good spots for LM bass, SM bass, carp, and most of all muskies.


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've found the trick to Antrim is time of day. I fish it at dawn and rarely get skunked for largemouth. Top water, 4 inch tube with no weight work best for me. I fish the stretch from the pier to the northwest corner before I duck in the woods and head back to the river.


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Good thinking. Dawn is also the perfect time for Antrim carp for a few reasons. 1- They feed mainly in the morning and at dusk. 2- Less people and dogs to disrupt the naturally spooky fish.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone ever caught a saugeye out of there other than the state record ?


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Atwood said:


> Has anyone ever caught a saugeye out of there other than the state record ?


I've never even heard of ANYONE catching one there... I'm kinda skeptical about that state record...


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've fished there a good deal over the years.At Antrim the best time I've found is between 6 am-10 am, or dusk. Any other timeframe and your wasting your time.bass respond to mainly soft craw, football jigs,or minnows under a bobber not far from shore where the dropoffs are. Trout are so hit and miss I would wait until a drop and use small spinners,wax worm, powerbait or minnows. That usually works best...


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

thanks 4 the tips!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

ohflyfisher614 said:


> I've seen a few nice bass cruising by the pier but never any trout. I'm guessing they probably stay deep where the waters cooler. I do agree it's tough fishing with the water clarity and the swimming dogs. I've actually never caught anything there but have never fished for more than a few minutes after running on the trail. Maybe someone can talk 1rod into doing a video there and if he has some success I may put in more effort there .


Haha Antrim is without a doubt the toughtest lake I've ever fished. I've logged in about 13 hours there, here's how it went.

Trip 1 - My first ever fishing trip in Ohio was at Antrim Lake. I studied the contours and saw great looking areas to fish around rapid depth changes and the long tapering point. I logged in 7 hours that first day and didn't even get a hit lol, in fact the only two places I've been skunked at since being in Ohio are Antrim and Alum Creek.

Trip 2 - Fished for 4 hours at night, caught 4 smaller bass less than 12 inches on a 4" tube, lost a solid 1.5 lb fish or so on a topwater spook when it was dark, and lost a big fish, not sure of its size on a 4.5 inch jerkbait. 

Trip 3 - Took my dog out for training for 3 hours, probably got 1.5 hours of fishing done, caught two small bass about 10 inches on a tube. 

Everytime I've been there I've seen the same gentleman with two rods, one with a senko on and one with a tube, each time I ask him how he's been doing he always reports some smaller bass caught. I doubt he would be going out everyday if he wasn't catching decent bass now and again.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Haha Antrim is without a doubt the toughtest lake I've ever fished. I've logged in about 13 hours there, here's how it went.
> 
> Trip 1 - My first ever fishing trip in Ohio was at Antrim Lake. I studied the contours and saw great looking areas to fish around rapid depth changes and the long tapering point. I logged in 7 hours that first day and didn't even get a hit lol, in fact the only two places I've been skunked at since being in Ohio are Antrim and Alum Creek.
> 
> ...


There are Huge bass in that lake, the only time of year you will have any shot at catching them though is during the spawn. That is the only time I have had any luck there, other then the one time I used live bluegill for bait. 

One thing I have always wanted been meaning to try is a large trout imitating swimbait or jerkbait a week or two after the release when the crowds have gone away. I know those bass are eating the trout. I have no proof it is happening in Antrim, but I know it happens in other lakes where the two species are combined, and I once saw it for myself when I saw a large mouth with half a trout sticking out its mouth at a Bass Pro Shops aquarium.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> There are Huge bass in that lake, the only time of year you will have any shot at catching them though is during the spawn. That is the only time I have had any luck there, other then the one time I used live bluegill for bait.
> 
> One thing I have always wanted been meaning to try is a large trout imitating swimbait or jerkbait a week or two after the release when the crowds have gone away. I know those bass are eating the trout. I have no proof it is happening in Antrim, but I know it happens in other lakes where the two species are combined, and I once saw it for myself when I saw a large mouth with half a trout sticking out its mouth at a Bass Pro Shops aquarium.


If there are large bass in there and the trout being stocked are around 12 inches or less, you can bet that those bass are feasting on them. In california, lakes are purposely stocked with trout so that they can be eaten by those monster double digit bass. Next time I go out to antrim I'm going to try working a swimbait agonizingly slow and see if I can entice one of those hawgs to play.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have personally see a large bass eat a trout in Antrim after a random spring stocking that happened two years ago (I heard the hatchery had extra trout or something). It was around the time of the spawn (one of the only times I head out there) and I went there to target some bass. There are some trophy bass in there, I have hooked into one on a large tube but I came unbuttoned before I got a hand one it.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

There are other creatures besides big bass in Antrim...

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=14646


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Thats why huddleston makes trout swimbaits lol


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

oh yeah I heard that report a long time ago


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

After stocking events i'm going to be throwing big swimbaits and flukes into the middle of the lake.


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> There are other creatures besides big bass in Antrim...
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=14646


I know... thats why its probably a good idea for everyone to stay out of there after dark!


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

I graduated from OSU in 1989 and would fish and jog there(was in much better shape back then). One early rainy fall morning with no one around I was jogging around the track and saw what looked like a huge rock from a distance. As I got closer I startled this enormous!!! snapping turtle and he clumsily made it back to the lake. I got a good look at him and would guess this thing weighed at least 100 pounds!!!


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

steelheadmagic said:


> I graduated from OSU in 1989 and would fish and jog there(was in much better shape back then). One early rainy fall morning with no one around I was jogging around the track and saw what looked like a huge rock from a distance. As I got closer I startled this enormous!!! snapping turtle and he clumsily made it back to the lake. I got a good look at him and would guess this thing weighed at least 100 pounds!!!


WOW! Yes I think I have seen something like that from a distance but at the time I thought it was a giant catfish.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

steelheadmagic said:


> I graduated from OSU in 1989 and would fish and jog there(was in much better shape back then). One early rainy fall morning with no one around I was jogging around the track and saw what looked like a huge rock from a distance. As I got closer I startled this enormous!!! snapping turtle and he clumsily made it back to the lake. I got a good look at him and would guess this thing weighed at least 100 pounds!!!


Don't let your dog near that thing, a snapping turtle that big would could easily sever your arm!


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

Trout Unlimited club is probably stocking like 500 browns 12" and 500 rainbows 12" - 24" at Apple Creek in Wooster, OH at park they have been in spring and fall for several years and trying to get the state to stock it. The park is closed to public fishing 10/19/13 - 10/20/13 when they stock it, the Trout Unlimited club has free fly fishing class there for a limited number of people then. And open starting Monday 10/21/13 for public fishing and they would like people to fly fish and catch and release the trout.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

if you come across a big lethargic bass sunning itself in casting distance, try a nightcrawler on a weightless hook. they dont sink fast and they can really dance with a twitch or two. i came across a 5-7lber at a lake once, threw everything in my arsenal with no results. threw out that crawler, and it went for it immediately. too bad my line was just way way way too small for her, and she snapped the line the second she started running.


----------

